# Ok, so I took a picture of some cute girl's butt...



## manaheim (Aug 28, 2009)

NOTE: I seriously did this because I thought the shot was cool, not because I was being a dirty old man.


----------



## AUZambo (Aug 28, 2009)

I think it's a pretty cool picture...I hope she knew you were doing it!?!


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 28, 2009)

No no. You were being a dirty old man. Face it...all photographers are pervs... 

Damn. Does that make me a dirty young man?


----------



## manaheim (Aug 28, 2009)

AUZambo said:


> I think it's a pretty cool picture...I hope she knew you were doing it!?!


 
hehe, thanks!

No, she had no idea.  I was really hoping no one saw me doing it since I was probably 3' away from her and had my 80-200 2.8 pointed right at her butt. 



musicaleCA said:


> No no. You were being a dirty old man. Face it...all photographers are pervs...
> 
> Damn. Does that make me a dirty young man?


 
haha... YES!  Yes it does.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 28, 2009)

manaheim said:


> AUZambo said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a pretty cool picture...I hope she knew you were doing it!?!
> ...



:lmao::lmao:
:thumbup: Nice shot, I like it


----------



## Goontz (Aug 28, 2009)

manaheim said:


> No, she had no idea.  I was really hoping no one saw me doing it since I was probably 3' away from her and had my 80-200 2.8 pointed right at her butt.



Stealth mode; classy!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks photo28!

 Kevin!


----------



## ocular (Aug 29, 2009)

I wonder whats in her pocket ?


----------



## Goontz (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like the antenna of a walkie talkie to me.


----------

